# 7th Heresy APC. Month Nine, June 2017.



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

3/4 mark!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Waaaagh.







one unit of 5 rough riders, if I go fast enough I will paint the unit behind it this month as well


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Going to work on Waaaghsabi's Ninjorks this month. My shadowwars warband who will be doubling as kommandoes in my 40k army. 

Bfore:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

From the bottom the sprue pile, a predator tank which could possibly be ten years old!!!!!!!!!!! With the new edition I'm guessing these guys will be quite lethal in the annihilator role, offering big bang for your buck, also I should get this one finished as I won't do any daft last minute conversion nonsense


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Time is very short for me this month, so going for a warp smith to help my armour out for the coming edition.

Unfortunately I don't want to risk damages to the model removing it from its 28mm base so I think &#55357;&#56493; I'll probably do something similar to my old raptors and just stick it on to a 32mm and give it some heavy basing material to cover the difference. 
Death &#55357;&#56448; guard will have to wait another month.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Got my Ninjorks finished in time.
After:


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Warp Smith complete 


I haven't attached most of the tendrils, mainly because I don't want them to immediately break the moment I take it anywhere. As you can see I've already had to pin a new one on his left due to that breaking and disappearing in to the warp. But I can kitbash another one in the future with said saved tendril bits.

Going on holiday for a fortnight so see you guys when I get back and I'm playing catchup for month 10.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

5 skeleton horse archers this week. Made from black knights and archer bits.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm tired and cranky, so I'm quitting and going to bed, a little sloppy and more fine detailing needs done but "table top" ready nonetheless, like my predator destructor I have gone for the razorback style turret, to make it look like a remote weapon station.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

I may have forgotten all about this during June ^^; Painted a few things, but... 

Emergency assassin to the rescue! I have about 24 hours, most of which is sleep, work, and travel =/


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Meh, he's recognizable. Time for more sleep.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I didnt get around to painting my rough riders because I got the bits to finish them to late. (the feather banneres) so I guess t hats a forfeit for this challenge for me.

did finish this bugger tho if it counts for anything


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Ashamed to say I didn't even look at my horse archers this month. Do I get an extra RL card from completing the double month?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

@ The Gunslinger, I don't think you get an extra real life card per say, but the double entry counts as x2 entries, so as long as you total 10 completed entries I think it still counts


----------

